# Worm Representation



## Sam Wamm (Feb 17, 2021)

You could argue that worms being an unpopular furry, especially here, means the fandom as a whole has no interest in representing or associating with worms, at least in the sense of treating them with any respect as a living creature in this land of sentient wildlife we have created from our imaginations, however it's also the case that anyone who aspires to familiarise with the unheard world of wormfolk finds no outlet for others of that ilk and must therefore choose a less favoured option to be one with the crowd.

In this self defeating cycle is there really a place for those of the worm community, at least those that stay true to their heart, or are we destined to feel outcast in our inclusion, only receiving the love we need by holding to a mask.

I have never let anyone dictate to me who i am. I am the champion of my own destiny and a self made man at that. And I will not say what others wish to hear. Even if I hold this flag alone, I will not change who i am for anyone. Accept me or get out of my way. You are the side character in my story. And I will not live the common understanding that wormfolk are lesser beings, the food, the disease, the insignificant object. I am a being of fluid and energy like any anthropomorph and have a realm to run.

If you feel your wormself has been neglected then follow me. Those who are to be without simply leave us alone.

TLDR - So any worm furries in here?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 17, 2021)

i'm a hybrid


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 17, 2021)

You happy now? Lol


----------



## AceQuorthon (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve never even heard of a worm furry before lmao


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 17, 2021)

I've seen some sonas made that were inspired by the 'worm on a string' toys, which I believe counts.

And yes, they are quite lovely ^^.


----------



## Punji (Feb 17, 2021)

Most worms aren't actually worms, biologically speaking. There is more to a true worm than a vermiform body.

But the real question is, are they called "furries" or would they be something more akin to "scalies?"


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 17, 2021)

Punji said:


> But the real question is, are they called "furries" or would they be something more akin to "scalies?"


Wormies.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 17, 2021)

_Things have learnt to walk that ought to crawl._





						"The Festival" by H. P. Lovecraft
					

'The Festival' by H. P. Lovecraft



					www.hplovecraft.com


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 17, 2021)

Having experimented with many insect-based character designs I love character designs in this fandom that stretch the imagination. The difficult thing with worms though is there isn't really much way of anthropomorphizing them in the physical sense unless you want to go the Earthworm Jim route and just give them a robotic suit or something. Their body plan is in pretty much every way nothing like us or really any other animal; no legs, no common features, no face. It just makes it difficult to make it anthro without removing everything that makes it a worm to begin with. Those flatworms with the eyespots are cute though, definite sona material I feel.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 17, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’ve never even heard of a worm furry before lmao


Would that be a "slimy"? <grin>


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 18, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> The difficult thing with worms though is there isn't really much way of anthropomorphizing them in the physical sense unless you want to go the Earthworm Jim route and just give them a robotic suit or something. Their body plan is in pretty much every way nothing like us or really any other animal; no legs, no common features, no face. It just makes it difficult to make it anthro without removing everything that makes it a worm to begin with. Those flatworms with the eyespots are cute though, definite sona material I feel.


okay, step 1, so it's not that hard to give it a face to be honest.

secondly there's lots of snakemorphs where the lower body is just 1 big tail.

also on that topic, if it's easy just to add arms to a snake then to a worm is kinda the same thing.

here's an artwork by someone that kinda does that.









						Nothing to do. by BoggyTheWorm
					

Originally made on 19.02.2020.. . Some kinda quicker drawing I made.. I once again drew the anthro earthworm girl, but now she is kinda  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




also this one less humanoid.









						His Name Is Not Jim by poinko
					

Nor will it ever be.




					www.furaffinity.net
				




and then of course you can have a character that has legs as long as there's other elements of the design that look typical of the species.
kinda like this.









						Worm/Dragon Hybrid by Entomo
					

Or a wyrm, if you will.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## AceQuorthon (Feb 18, 2021)

Are we gonna get fungoid OCs next? What would that even be called? A sporeboi? Funguys? Myceliums?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 18, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> okay, step 1, so it's not that hard to give it a face to be honest.
> 
> secondly there's lots of snakemorphs where the lower body is just 1 big tail.
> 
> ...


Well that's what I mean, the worm becomes... no longer a worm really. I don't have anything against worm characters but I'm saying it in order to make it anthro you have to un-worm the worm, because naturally it has almost no translatable features, so they have to be added.

Kinda of like my bat fursona, which translates the features of the species it comes from but I decided to add hands where the thumb would be on the wing, since bat wings are extensions of the fingers and can't be used as hands.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Feb 18, 2021)

Not a worm, but I have a slug which I feel is also rare to find in the furry fandom.




I respect your passion for worm-folk. Wiggly friends, unite!


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 18, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> Are we gonna get fungoid OCs next? What would that even be called? A sporeboi? Funguys? Myceliums?


I've seen something like this on DeviantArt many years ago already.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Feb 19, 2021)

RogueNoodle said:


> Not a worm, but I have a slug which I feel is also rare to find in the furry fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a cute mollusc :3


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 19, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> Are we gonna get fungoid OCs next? What would that even be called? A sporeboi? Funguys? Myceliums?



Heh, funguys. I am a fun guy.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 19, 2021)

if you wanna be technically fungus are animals.

then again i've never seen a coralmorph.



MadKiyo said:


> Well that's what I mean, the worm becomes... no longer a worm really. I don't have anything against worm characters but I'm saying it in order to make it anthro you have to un-worm the worm, because naturally it has almost no translatable features, so they have to be added.
> 
> Kinda of like my bat fursona, which translates the features of the species it comes from but I decided to add hands where the thumb would be on the wing, since bat wings are extensions of the fingers and can't be used as hands.



well dog anthros often have a human body shape not to mention hands and human feet.

there's lots of creatures furries have altered to have forwards facing vision as well.

bottom line is, as long as it's recognisable as the species it came from, it still counts as an Emojisization.

EDIT: did autocorrect just change anthropomorph to emoji? smh


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 12, 2021)

not a worm but i'll support your battle for worm rights


----------



## Crisahitna (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm glad that you found a species that is rare and unique to you. There are many risks taken when it comes to unpopular species within the furry fandom, so it's always refreshing to have people experiment with animals that are not made into fursona yet. That's how I made my roach bugsona. I wanted to take a risk and branch out to make a fursona that is not like any cookie cutter species that was already done over and over (ahem... canines and felines). 
I think with worms, they are completely underrated due to the superfluous variety of design combinations you can choose.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2021)

Punji said:


> Most worms aren't actually worms, biologically speaking. There is more to a true worm than a vermiform body.
> 
> But the real question is, are they called "furries" or would they be something more akin to "scalies?"



A friend of mine who ain't necessarily a furry but handles various anthropomorphic characters once told me--when there's an anthro insect, you call it 'Incep'. 

I sense it should be a shortened form. So I wonder either--what's the full term?


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 12, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> A friend of mine who ain't necessarily a furry but handles various anthropomorphic characters once told me--when there's an anthro insect, you call it 'Incep'.
> 
> I sense it should be a shortened form. So I wonder either--what's the full term?


'Incep' = 'Involuntary cephalopod' 

Yeah, I know it can't be correct, but that's what comes to mind!


----------



## rachelmaduroart (Apr 13, 2021)

RogueNoodle said:


> Not a worm, but I have a slug which I feel is also rare to find in the furry fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would die for them


----------



## rachelmaduroart (Apr 13, 2021)

Chomby said:


> You happy now? LolView attachment 102123​


dope color scheme


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i'm enjoying te wiggly appreciation


----------



## AniJammie (Apr 13, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Having experimented with many insect-based character designs I love character designs in this fandom that stretch the imagination. The difficult thing with worms though is there isn't really much way of anthropomorphizing them in the physical sense unless you want to go the Earthworm Jim route and just give them a robotic suit or something. Their body plan is in pretty much every way nothing like us or really any other animal; no legs, no common features, no face. It just makes it difficult to make it anthro without removing everything that makes it a worm to begin with. Those flatworms with the eyespots are cute though, definite sona material I feel.


I've tried using aura colors to represent emotions, kinda like how animals have pheromones, instead of typical facial expressions.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 13, 2021)

AniJammie said:


> I've tried using aura colors to represent emotions, kinda like how animals have pheromones, instead of typical facial expressions.



That's a very cool idea and a great visualization!


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

fantastic show of hands.

great representation.

smh.


----------

